# Unterschied Vererbung und Polymorphie?



## Darky^ (17. Jun 2012)

Hallo!

Ich steht grad etwas an. Und zwar frag ich mich was der konkrete Unterschied zwischen Vererbung ung Polymorphie ist. Kann man das irgendwie definieren, oder überschneiden sich die beiden Prinzipien einfach und gehören strikt zusammen?


Mfg


----------



## jgh (17. Jun 2012)

Vererbung ist imho nur in der oo-welt vorhanden(?!) , polymorphie ......die Fähigkeit eines Bezeichners ..., abhängig von seiner Verwendung unterschiedliche Datentypen anzunehmen. => jede Vererbung ist Polymorph, aber nicht jede polymorphie ist Vererbung


----------



## Gast2 (17. Jun 2012)

Polymorphie bedeutet im Prinzip dass eine Variable vom Typ X auch Objekte aufnehmen können die von X erben oder X implementieren.


```
Object a = "Hallo Welt";
```
So etwas würde ohne Polymorphie nicht gehen.

Vererbung ist einfach das Ableiten von einer Klasse:

```
public class BMX extends Auto {

}
```


----------



## Polymorph (17. Jun 2012)

Ich dachte immer das "Polymorphie" im Zusammenhang mit Vererbung so viel bedeutet als das eine Sub-Klasse von mehreren Super-Klassen *erben* könnte, was in Java ja so nun mal überhaupt nicht geht und mit Interfaces eine Art pseudo-Polymorphie geschaffen wird.

Oder liege ich da jetzt total falsch ?


----------



## xehpuk (18. Jun 2012)

Ja. Was du da beschreibst, nennt sich einfach Mehrfachvererbung.


----------

